# Thanksgiving week.



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

We have reservations made for the week of Thanksgiving. Some family is coming to join us for Thanksgiving in the woods. Wheather family comes or not, thought we'd make it our tradition to go every year. MAN I LOVE Outbacking.








Curious if any one else does this.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

While I can't say that we have ever done this (this is our first year with an RV), I can say that it certainly does sound better than being at home. I can imagine that there would be a lot less stress out in the woods! Are you going to deep fry a turkey? Never heard of it until a couple of years ago, and tried it once-it was THE BEST! Have a great time, I think i'm getting jealous!


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey KellerJames,

We are headed to the coast, Pismo Beach to be exact. My parents & sister both have RVs & we'll have a couple friends along as well. We've gone over for dinner & tented a night in the past but this is our 1st year with our own trailer. Can't wait, we haven't been out since Labor Day. 2+ weeks and counting.

Twins Make 4


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I hear ya. We can't wait either. 
Rennerbee, normally I'm not the biggest fan of turkey. But fried is the best I've ever had. The dark meat especially. It's shaping up to be one of the best Thanksgiving holidays in recent memory. It's time for some NEW traditions and this one feels like it's going to be a good one.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

While we actually do the family thing......we met some fellow campers who for the last several years have camped every year for Thanksgiving. The wife said she spent 2 days in the kitchen preparing the meal and cleaning house, only for the relatives to come over, eat, watch football, sleep, and leave. She had no help whatsoever. So a few years ago, she said no more! She cooks the turkey at home, then everything else at the campsite just for her DH and kids. They say they love it! Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Most Thanksgiving's are too cold around here. Heck, there's usually snow on Halloween!

Have fun...sounds like a great tradition to me!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Enjoy the "Meals on Wheels"







Sounds like fun.

We're doing a full holiday dinner complete with two deep fried turkeys in early December. Going camping with Kids @ Heart and about 12 families.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanksgiving has always been a big deal around our house. Lots of food family and fun, but a lot of work for my wife. so this year we are going camping and anybody who wants to have dinner with us will have to find us at the Venturan Beach RV Resort. we are going with our camping group and planning a big potluck. sould be loads of fun and most likely will be our last trip this year.

Happy Holidays to all,

Tom sunny


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Just a little off subject but I know of a great way to cook that turkey. What you need is a large cardbord box, foil, flat cookie pan and 4 bricks. Line the inside of the box with foil, staple gun works great to hold it into place, put some sand or dirt in the bottom of the box, then set the bricks so they hold the turkey pan but enough room to side in the flat pan. Heat up some charcoal brickets and put them in the flat pan between the bricks, put the turkey in the cardbord oven and wait untill the turkey is cooked. You will have a juicey turkey in about the same time as at home. Learned this thanks to the boy scouts, enjoy. kirk

PS: each charcoal brickette equals around 15 degrees, so 10 coals are 150 degrees and 20 coals are 300. check the oven every so often to keep a good bed of coals going. Have fun


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I am so jealous!!! I would love to go camping over Thanksgiving weekend. I hope all that are going have a blast!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

aplvlykat, that sounds like a great idea! we might just have to try it out before "the big turkey day"!


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Returned yesterday from the best Thanksgiving holiday in many years. Definately going to be a new tradition for us (weather permitting).
I DO hope all of you had a very nice one as well.
The first day was quite wet. Even a couple of hail storms in the first four hours after arriving, but only one of them had me worried. The hail was a little bigger than quarter size, but most of it was flat in shape. Very odd but I guess it didn't weigh as much as round hail so no damage done.







The wind blew so hard the first night (because of a northern front) that no one slept. The Outback was rocking and whistling too much. Moved to a site with more tree cover and the rest of the week was absolutely wonderful. Had some family come down from Oklahoma just for Turkey Day. They aren't the most "outdoorsie" people, but they enjoyed themselves so much and were so impressed with the Outback and the campground, that they asked if we would mind them coming camping with us sometimes. My sister inlaw was in the trailer preping some food and said "I'm not one to camp, but I could camp like this", refering to the Outback. 
Well, I've gone on enough. All in all, it was a VERY nice outing.









Again, I hope y'all had a good one too.

Now comes the Christmas crunch.







Hang on to those credit cards.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

KJ,

I'm so glad that you all had a great time and it was very nice that some family came by, even if it were only for the day (which would be just fine by me







!). I understand about the rocking during a storm. We had one night at the beach a couple of months ago that kept me up but everyone else slept like a rock. Until, of course, I woke my husband up at 2:30 am panicking about the awning being out! Oh, those are the things that memories are made of!

Glad to hear a new tradition may have been born!

~Brook


----------

